# Out door enclosure



## beardeddragon111 (Mar 16, 2018)

I've talked about it a lot and haven't really gotten to do it, but now I have a good chance to get the tegu outdoors this summer. Down here in Alabama we have a really nice environment for the tegu. We had some turkeys that lived outdoors and don't have them anymore and now are left with this enclosure. Of course it's In no condition for a tegu right now, chicken wire, not floor, etc. But I was wondering if any of you think it's of use? Or should instant from scratch? The frame is made of 1x6s and I don't know if that's good enough to keep a tegu in. Ours in particular is destructive so I may just start new anyway






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 16, 2018)

What are its floor dimensions?


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Mar 16, 2018)

Walter1 said:


> What are its floor dimensions?


6x6x3 feet. I have some panels to make it a 12x6x3 though, and could build a base for more height.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 16, 2018)

If it's sturdy and easy for you to retrieve tegu, looks good to me. For ease on your part, might considet a walk-in.


----------



## Zyn (Mar 17, 2018)

Looks fine look at underground reptiles outdoor enclosure video looks about the same. Only
Thing to consider is having part of it covered for shade and maybe make it dig proof so they can't dig out


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Mar 17, 2018)

Zyn said:


> Looks fine look at underground reptiles outdoor enclosure video looks about the same. Only
> Thing to consider is having part of it covered for shade and maybe make it dig proof so they can't dig out


I'm thinking I'll build a base under it to provide some shade and enough high for me to walk in. Gonna cover the whole thing in a layer of welded wire as well because I know he'll tire through chicken wire.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

